# [H] Selling 40K, WHF, Forgeworld [W] $$$ or trade, Deathwatch Pad, Autocannon/Lascann



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

[H] Selling 40K [W]$$$[USA]

*I'm up Successful Trades: 15 On DakkaDakka
*
Any reasonable offer will be accepted. Just send me a PM

Cheers

[*
Trade Wants:
6-10 Deathwatch sholder Pads
Autocannon/Side Lascannons Predator *

OR $$$

*40k*


*Forge World*

2 SM Flamers - $2 each
5 Bolt Pistol & Plasma Pistol - all $5
1 Power Weapon& knife - all $2




*Daemonhunters:*
1 Hierophant *OOP* - $8
1 Mystic *OOP* - $8
1 Acolyte - $3


2 SM Servitor (1 w/plasma Cannon) *OOP* - all for$10


*Chaos Space Marines:*
Emperor's Children Champ w/Doom Siren "well painted" - $4
1 Champion Head - $1
1 Champion Power Weapon - $1
1 Champion Back Pack - $1
1 Champion Sholder Pad - $1
1 Champion Power Fist - $2
1 Tzeentch Icon, head, sholder pad - all for $2 total
4 sets of bolt pistol and chain swords - all for $2 total



2 Melta Guns - $3 each


*Space Marines:*

*"Blood Angels"*
Terminator Apothocary $4 *SOLD*
7 Death Company Head - all for- $3 total 
4 Sanguinary Guard Death Mask -$1 each
6 Plasma pistol - $1 each
2 Power Fist - $2 each
1 thunder hammer - $2
4 power armer icons all for- all for $1 total
3 Hand Flamer - $1 each *SOLD*
3 inferno pistol - $2 each *SOLD*
10 Death Company Bolter arms sets - $1 each
10 Death Company Back Packs - $1 each
2 Set of heavy bolters sposons from "New" Baal Predator- all for- $7 total *SOLD*
16 Blood Angel shoulder pads - all for- $10 total



2 Combi-plasma guns - $3 each *SOLD*


*DROP POD SEAT & HARNESS bits - $2 *


1 LC Terminator - $4
1 Heavy Flamer Terminator - $4
1 OOP metal SM $3


1 SM Devastator Missile Launcher - $4


*3 Land Speeder Assaut Cannon - $2 each
1 Land Speeder Typhoon missile launcher - $3 SOLD
2 40mm Base $1 total
1 Campany Champion sheild arm - $2
SM TL Lascannon turret for Razorback "some paint"- $5 * *SOLD*


6 Sniper SM Scouts PF on Sgt. - $10 *SOLD*


*SM Librarian with Staff and Book - $4 SOLD
Captain "Master of the Recruits" - $4SOLD
AoBR Camptain "primed Chaos Black" - $2
Ultramarines Captain Sicarius* - $4 *SOLD*


1 Dreadnought Heavy Flamer & Storm Bolter - all $4


*"Dark Angels"*
*2 set of Dreadnought upgrades - $2
3 sets of Robe Biker Bodies - $2 each
6 winged bike fronts - $1 each
5 Power Weapon - $1 each* 


*Orks*

2 Chain sword arms - all for $1


*Dark Eldar:*


*2 OOP Incubi "1 w/ Blaster 1 w/shredder" "Chaos Black" - $4 each*
* OOP Drazhar "Well painted" needs a re-glue - $4*


*OOP Kruellagh "NIB"- $5*


[b2 OOP metal Warriors w/splinter cannons - $3 each
2 OOP metal Warriors no guns - $1 each[/b]


*20 OOP Warriors W/ 2 Splinter Cannons, 2 Blasters "painted Red and Silver" - $9 total*


*Warhammer Fantasy *

*Dark Elves *

Dreadlord on Dark Pegasus $10



Dreadlord - $4



Sorceress *A* $5



Sorceress *B* $5


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## Treutqvist (Feb 25, 2012)

I know this is a long shot while this post is VERY old, but Im interested in your Hierophant


----------

